# Massager Hanging Thrasher prop



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I built 3 of these and this is a vid of the first one but I had forgot to post it when did the how too but if U have any questions feel free to ask I think he needs a little blood but he's donebnow, the other 2 are pretty much the same but they just have different masks/clothes and are tied up a little different...








March13047.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/March13047


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good!

Just remember that the showroom just for showing off and getting props for your props!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought that was what I was doing lol just asking....


----------

